# Green Terror 09/11/05



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some Images of my Green Terror.
*Click To Enlargen*






a 33% crop.



This is probably my most FAV. picture ive taken on the Terror. I like the Natural Sunlight colors.

Comments Welcomed!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice gt, man


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome lookin GT

?? Enlargen??


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is one flawless GT, nice job taking care for that fellow


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

jan said:


> That is one flawless GT, nice job taking care for that fellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish it was flawless. Its missing the top fin, but thats the way it was when I bought it, hasnt grown bacl. They had him in there with another male, which the owner thought it was a female, until it got killed









You're right, I didn't even noticed that. Still it looks like a great fish to me


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Lovely fish my man, how long have you had him?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great gt and very nice shot,s


----------

